# Finally! I got a new Chi!



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

This is my new lil black and brindle chi...pixie!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She's so cute


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks, i was having a hard time with out one since i lost lil Paris, Im so happy with Pixie tho, shes sooo funny.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: cute cute!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on getting your beautiful new chi.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

kinda dark...bleh stupid sunlight... lol


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on getting your beautiful new chi.


thanks, I was so scared getting her from the same breader as I got Paris from, and she did have a ton of problems the first week, but shes doin great now, and shes a mean little bugger!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Shes a cutie!


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats, she's lovely :love6:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg did i missed something , i didn't know you lost Paris  i'm glad you found a new baby .... :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww congratulations on the new baby  I wondered what happened to you she's so cute good to have u back hun :wave:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> omg did i missed something , i didn't know you lost Paris  i'm glad you found a new baby .... :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


Yea it was a while back, in september, it took a while to get a new one because the breeder promised me a free one, but I had to wait on it to be ready.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> awwww congratulations on the new baby  I wondered what happened to you she's so cute good to have u back hun :wave:


thank yah, it looks like you have a new cute lil one since i have been around too... aww


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Pixie is beautiful! :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > awwww congratulations on the new baby  I wondered what happened to you she's so cute good to have u back hun :wave:
> ...


Zero is 8 weeks I got him friday  he's Nemo's ( the chi I lost in April) baby brother and he's my little fuzz ball hehe


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Soooo cute! Congratulations. Great name too.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww hun i never even knew you lost paris your new babe is lovely i hope you dont mind me asking but what happened with paris?


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awww hun i never even knew you lost paris your new babe is lovely i hope you dont mind me asking but what happened with paris?


oh gosh, i dont know how anyone missed it, i was soo upset i posted all kinds of stuff about it... here is my whole lil rant thingy....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=13189&highlight=


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

was I the only one who remembered :? Shame u lost the little one but it's nice to see your new baby is fit and healthy did he sell her at a better age this time?


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> was I the only one who remembered :? Shame u lost the little one but it's nice to see your new baby is fit and healthy did he sell her at a better age this time?


I dont really know, he told me she was 8 weeks yet again, and the vet said it was possible, so i dont know, but atleast she is doing well.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Well either way she's fit and healthy and we know she has a good mummy to look after her and many happy years with the new little one and no more emergency vet


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Well either way she's fit and healthy and we know she has a good mummy to look after her and many happy years with the new little one and no more emergency vet


lol i know! especially not that one! :evil:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > awww hun i never even knew you lost paris your new babe is lovely i hope you dont mind me asking but what happened with paris?
> ...


OMG!!! that was so sad  

i am really sorry!! <33


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> IWannaBeParis said:
> 
> 
> > chihuahua-lady said:
> ...


its okay, i miss my lil girl, but having pixie makes it easier now


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it sounds so much like viper .... i remember your story again  xx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh yeah I was gonna ask is Pixie related to Paris or dont u know?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> <3 Sarah <3 said:
> 
> 
> > IWannaBeParis said:
> ...


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

wat a little stunner :wave:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

congrats ccasion5:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just read your story about Paris... that is horrible. I hope that Pixie is going to be okay. I can't believe that breeders can get away with doing such horrible things  

Do you know how old pixie is? 

I see you live in Orlando; I do as well


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Pixie is just precious!!! Congrats on the new baby, I'm sure Paris is looking over the lil one


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Congrats on your sweet little new baby  :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

AWH! What a sweetie! I'm SO SORRY about Paris!!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> I just read your story about Paris... that is horrible. I hope that Pixie is going to be okay. I can't believe that breeders can get away with doing such horrible things
> 
> Do you know how old pixie is?
> 
> I see you live in Orlando; I do as well


I just moved from orlando back to north carolina with my husband, pixie is suposed to be about 8 and a half weeks maybe nine at this point... but who knows..


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Oh yeah I was gonna ask is Pixie related to Paris or dont u know?


Unless they have the same dads I sure as heck hope not because I wouldnt want to think he is breeding those poor lil things that much. But with what i know about him so far, I wouldnt doubt it. :twisted:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

By the way, thanks everyone who thinks my lil girl is as cute as I think she is, lol, I have many more pics to come, i just need to transfer them from the cam to the computer!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

So you got another Chi from this 'breeder'?

Your baby sure is cute!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> So you got another Chi from this 'breeder'?
> 
> Your baby sure is cute!


sure did, because he promised me another for free, and so she is doing good, im still upset about all before, and when i first brought her home she spent two trips to the vet, and cost us a bit, but shes all bettter now, and worth it <3


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cute


----------



## diveangel79 (Nov 8, 2005)

*lost paris?*

Did she pass on? What happened? I'm very sorry


----------

